# Finally my Molly gave birth.



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

I got my Molly back in January, she appeared to be pregnant at the time. When she looked like she was ready to pop, I moved her in to a separate tank. Nothing.... So I moved her back. She seem to look a little less big, the next time I saw her look like ready to pop again, so this time kept her in the tank but put her in a breeding net, still nothing. At this point every thing was upgraded in to a bigger tank, using all the same stuff, water etc, just topped up with new water. The next time, I didn't move her, but was still doing regular water changes, etc, keeping everything at the correct levels, but nope, still no fry. 
Finally I decided I just wasn't going to do anything, just leave the tank alone as prehaps I was stressing her out.

One evening I went to turn the light out when heading off to bed, and out of the corner of my eye, I spotted a fry swimming round. After just a quick change to the filter so not to suck the fry up, I just left them to it. In the morning there were lots more fry.

A couple of days later, I removed them all, as I needed to do a gravel clean and didnt want to be sucking any up, there were 62 fry. They are back in the tank, I have lost a few as somehow they made it up the filter, but there are still loads in there. 

Mummy Molly also looks like she is getting ready to pop again.


----------



## melplusanimals (Nov 30, 2010)

congrats, would love to see pics the mollies are so pretty to me, my molly apparrently a male is about 3 1/2 in in a 10 gal lol solid black


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats. If it is a HOB filter you can retrieve them.


----------



## webgeek (Feb 15, 2011)

feed the mother well. Post delivery mother mollies are very very hungry. Also feed the babies with finely crushed / powdered flake food.


----------



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

I have been feeding them well, so much so that I am having to do more gravel cleans, was able to do one today, leaving the fry in as they are so much more aware now. It was good as most of the fry came out from hidding, tried to get photos (the last few) but due to the sun coming in the window behind me, it made it hard to get a good photo.


----------



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

I have been feeding them well, so much so that I am having to do more gravel cleans, was able to do one today, leaving the fry in as they are so much more aware now. It was good as most of the fry came out from hidding, tried to get photos (the last few) but due to the sun coming in the window behind me, it made it hard to get a good photo.


----------



## webgeek (Feb 15, 2011)

The pics are okay. Nice colorful tank too. Congrats


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

I mine has beenboregnubt ever since January too what did u do To help her out?


----------



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

Turned the heat up a little bit and then did nothing, stopped touching the tank. That was all. I mean I changed filter media, but didnt need to enter the tank to do that.
As soon as I noticed the first lot, I did remove the male mollies as they were really bulling her and she went on to have the rest.


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

What did u do with the males


----------



## Utter Nutter (Feb 1, 2011)

fishlover2000 said:


> What did u do with the males


I have another tank, which I call my prison. Its got all the bullies in so the males got put in there. Strangely they all get on really well in this tank.


----------

